#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek starting in 13 minutes in #ubuntu-classroom
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-12
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-13
<NameChanger> yeah i have some reviews for you ass balls
<NameChanger> maco, i love your gorgeous boobs
<NameChanger> they compliment your affectionate nature
<NameChanger> valentines is coming soon
<dholbach> Good morning! :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-14
<dholbach> Good morning!
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-15
<dholbach> good morning! :)
#ubuntu-reviews 2010-10-16
<nigelb> ok, my laptop is back in action
<nigelb> Need to get those patches reviewed.
